# Help determine breed



## Ervill (May 4, 2020)

Hello, we adopted a dog yesterday and we were wondering if you could help us by giving your opinion on what breed she is. She's 7-8lb and about 10 weeks old. She was listed as a hound and we got a close match to a vizsla Hound, but when we got home we noticed that someone wrote with a pen on the paperwork "red nose runt". I used some dog breed apps and got different results every time. First time I got 98% vizsla Hound. Then I look another picture of her frontal snout and got American pit bull. My hope is that the results were wrong and distorted because her snout was pictured from the front and not taking into account the depth. I'm attaching a few pictures and I'd appreciate your help.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hard to say what's in the mix, but she's very cute.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she looks to me as though she has some beagle in there, apart from the colouring of course. She's a bonny wee thing regardless of her genetic make up


----------



## Ffion (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes, I'd agree as either partly beagle or maybe lab? One thing I'm sure of: she is ADORABLE😊


----------

